# Root canal while doing IVF - good or bad idea?



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been suffering from truly awful toothache for the last week. First the dentist thought it was an exposed nerve where the gum had receded but now we've determined that one tooth has a big filling that is close to the nerve and that's agricated the nerve and now the nerve is dying. So this morning I had the filling taken out and antiseptic put in. I'm also on antibiotics. I have to go back in two weeks for the root canal... 

Problem is I'm on buserelin right now and when AF arrives I should be all set to begin stimming. When I'm stimming I believe I'll  be on clexane too. 

I'm obviously concerned that the root canal shouldn't really be done during the two week wait, and also that it might be wise to avoid it in stimming due to the medication I'll be on. 

Any advice?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I'd discuss the Clexane with the dentist. As dentists usually have plenty of elderly patients, they should have experience dealing with people on blood thinners and can advise. I don't think root canals are a hugely bloody procedure anyway, based on DH's experience. 

If it were me, I'd try to get it done during stims. It shouldn't affect anything in the tww, but you wouldn't want to wonder in the back of your mind if the anaesthetics some how caused a problem if you were to get a BFN.


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

I was in you situation a few months ago, and when I discussed it with my densit he suggested to postpone my cycle or to remove the tooth as doing a root canal while on the 2ww and on clexane was not a good option, also because you need x-rays.  I'd discuss your option with your dentist asap.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I've already had the X-Rays - at least I don't think they need to do more? Maybe they have to check it's all gone? 

I'm thinking I should speak to my clinic, but it seems a bit early given that I don't know when I'll start cycling yet, or if I'll even be able to. 

What did you do Maria? Removal or delay?


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

As per what my dentist said to me, you would need more x rays, Kazzzee. And while on clexane (I usually start it on day 1 of stimm) your root canal might be unsuccessful. I was already on day 5 of stimm, so my clinic and dentist suggested I'd skip the root canal and just take the tooth out, and I did. Of course, I am sorry about it now, as my cycle was a BFN.   So yes, ask your clinic and dentist about all your options asap. Good luck!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the X-rays, as modern X-ray equipment provides a tightly focused beam and dental X-rays are well away from your pelvis; with a lead apron over your abdomen, any embryo will be getting less X-ray exposure than from flying at a high altitude.  But definitely follow up with the dentist ASAP on the Clexane issue. Might be worth asking the clinic if you could delay starting Clexane until you're partway through stims if that would give you enough time to get the root canal completed before starting the Clexane.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks girls - Crazyhorse, that's a good idea about delaying clexane if possible. I've emailed my clinic (as I couldn't get through on the phone). Will see what they think... I'm wondering if it's going to mean delaying things again.


----------

